# CONGRATULATIONS CC (again)



## MA-Caver (Aug 19, 2005)

artyon: *Took her 2nd  brown test and passed ! *artyon:  

 I [UI]knew[UI] she would geez 

Proud of you hun! (((HUGS)))* @}------*


----------



## dubljay (Aug 19, 2005)

Congradulations!!  artyon:artyon:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats. 
Ceicei.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 19, 2005)

*Way to go, CeiCei!!!*​artyon:  :asian:  artyon: 
artyon: :cheers:  artyon:​


----------



## Lisa (Aug 19, 2005)

YAY!

CEI CEI !!!

WAY TO GO!!!
​


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats.artyon:


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 19, 2005)

*WTG CC!!! CONGRATZ!!!*​artyon:  :boing2:artyon:  ​


----------



## Kempogeek (Aug 19, 2005)

Congratulations!!! 2 Big Thumbs Up!! (Sorry I can't offer you the wave or other cool graphics. I have the very cheap WebTv system). Continued success!!......Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 19, 2005)

_*CONGRATULATIONS CEICEI!!!*_ artyon:artyon:


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 19, 2005)

Full Salute

V/R

Rick


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shodan (Aug 20, 2005)

CONGRATS!!  That's great news.......keep on kickin'!!

artyon:


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats!!!! Keep up the hard work!!! artyon:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats CeiCei!!!!  Way to Go!  artyon: 


Donna :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the congratulations! Just a few more steps to go....

- Ceicei


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 21, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

artyon:


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats Ceicei.  This was a good weekend!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 21, 2005)

Great Job CC!!! artyon: artyon:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 21, 2005)

congrats CC artyon: artyon: you are ultra cool:ultracool


----------



## pete (Aug 22, 2005)

left over right. 

pete


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 25, 2005)

pete said:
			
		

> left over right.
> 
> pete


 Salute.  Thank you.

 :asian:


----------

